

How I Make $2,000 Every Year Without Doing Very Much  - qhoxie
http://freelanceswitch.com/money/how-i-make-2000-every-year-without-doing-very-much/

======
kqr2
Or you can live in Alaska.

In 2008, the oil dividend was a record $3269 per person.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Permanent_Fund>

~~~
jonknee
And they still take the biggest Federal handout per capita... Such a scam.

~~~
noonespecial
In Alaska, milk is $7.00/gallon. We need people up there to run the industries
but the living is tough.

There are scams operated by the government far worse than Alaska.

~~~
steveplace
Should not the companies that are in the industries then pay higher wages?

~~~
Xichekolas
Well from their point of view, there is no reason to do so since the
government is taking care of it.

I'm sure they'd gladly pay what is needed (and still profitable) if it came to
that.

------
marketer
This article is nothing more than an advertisement. The company that makes
freelanceswitch also owns the sites listed: FlashDen, AudioJungle,
ThemeForest, iStockPhoto

~~~
mjnaus
The author clearly mentions this in his post, so I don't see why that is an
issue.

~~~
greyman
I think the issue is that AFAIK it is _not_ that easy to make $2000/y with
selling stock photography. Actually, it is a hard, persistent work. So he was
propably just lucky, so they picked him up to advertise them.

------
Timothee
I'm probably not enough of a graphic designer or artist in general to do
exactly that, but this post made me realize how I should really think of ways
to make some money on the side.

And also that, just trying can sometimes be enough!

What would you see as the closest thing to stock photos for a programmer? You
can sell your software of course, but it feels like it needs a lot more
investment and that a few hours at night on one small bit of software won't
make it.

~~~
hbien
I set up djangohosting.org, which was just a static site w/o any server side
programming. Affiliates are making me about 90/mo.

It did take about 8 months for traffic to slowly build up to this point
though.

~~~
rms
You should set up DNS for www.djangohosting.org also...

~~~
hbien
Thanks! I never even noticed, I'll set it up with a wildcard subdomain.

------
jhancock
Thanks for the article. Its good to see people making a "good living". Not
everything needs to be get a rich quick deal.

------
echair
Sounds like a description of every government employee in a third world
country.

------
bigbang
Many investment bankers made 1M every year without doing much

~~~
fallentimes
Other than massive amounts of TPS reports and ridiculously optimistic
financial models.

